# Correlation does not imply causation



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I call BS!

I have seen it happen often enough I *know* that the waving of tree limbs causes the wind to blow!


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

crofter said:


> I call BS!
> 
> I have seen it happen often enough I *know* that the waving of tree limbs causes the wind to blow!


Unfortunately it has been demonstrated many times here that very few people understand the words _correlation, implication, and causation_. Kind of hard to argue with people who don't have any concept of these terms. The usual counter argument from these people is to spout meaningless words such as TOXINS, sub-lethal dose, and synergistics effects. Not even understanding what the words mean. 

Did i just use the term "these people"? Man I am going to hell for this.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

If I gave Nabber a sub-lethal dose of two toxins that demonstrated synergistic effects, would that mean when he sits down to eat that his mouth would no longer fly open every time his elbow bends? After all, we can clearly see that elbows that bend freely lead to weight gain. Those toxins would stop all that.

Must be very late at night people. You won't get out alive, but you can at least enjoy the scenery on your way through.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Nabber86 said:


> Unfortunately it has been demonstrated many times here that very few people understand the words _correlation, implication, and causation_. Kind of hard to argue with people who don't have any concept of these terms. The usual counter argument from these people is to spout meaningless words such as TOXINS, sub-lethal dose, and synergistics effects. Not even understanding what the words mean.
> 
> Did i just use the term "these people"? Man I am going to hell for this.


It's common on many other forums too, when people with little or no [science] education (and who are deficient in the use of logic and rational deduction) try to argue concepts that require at least a -basic- understanding of science and how it works (scientific process, definition of terms such as _hypothesis_ and _theory_, replication and peer review). It can be frustrating, at times...and sometimes rather amusing.


----------

